# Inducing a dog to vomit



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

What's a reliable way to induce a dog to vomit fast, using something likely to be found around the house or at least in a grocery store or walgreens? I remember that salt water is supposed to work. Also something about peroxide. Never had to do it and would like to be prepared.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Threaten him with my wifes cooking..........................


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> What's a reliable way to induce a dog to vomit fast, using something likely to be found around the house or at least in a grocery store or walgreens? I remember that salt water is supposed to work. Also something about peroxide. Never had to do it and would like to be prepared.


http://www.dog-first-aid-101.com/induce-vomiting.html

I would also always have activated charcoal on hand.

Also, http://www.canismajor.com/dog/poison.html


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Poison Control told me to use peroxide when I had to make Cujo vomit once, and then get him to the vet for activated charcoal.

I think I gave Cujo about 2 teaspoons of peroxide. Made him puke real fast.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

From the website.


> 1. Into a small bowl, glass or mug, pour some three percent hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> 2. Using the 10 cc syringe, draw up about 3 cc's for every 20 pounds (approximately 9 kg) of your dog's weight.
> 
> ...


from http://www.dog-first-aid-101.com/induce-vomiting.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Number one unless you are positive is to make that phone call. There are many situations where emesis of, say, caustic chemicals will re-expose the esophagus, pharynx, mouth, to the damaging contact already made. Also, a semi- or unconscious or seizuring dog should be transported to the nearest vet and not made to vomit.


JMO.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

You deleted the bit I wrote about the teaspoons. I'm sure it wasn't intentional.

I said that I would prefer using a teaspoon to a syringe since it's more likely to be around, in the case that the dog is cooperative.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I've heard that hydrogen peroxide loses its effectiveness after a while and that you should use fresh stuff for it to be most effective. Can anybody confirm that?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Drug dog handlers carry, among other things, peroxide and activated charcoal tablets. Peroxide will make them vomit fairly quickly. We used to carry appomorphine. A tiny tablet you place under the dogs eyelid. That works quickly as well. Handlers also carry atropine, valium and narcan. they have been trained when and how to use it.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i have hydrogen peroxide and a syringe (actually a # of dif sizes for 'whatever'), but for inducing vomitting, use 20-40cc peroxide, 1/2 hr apart. i "think" (it's been years), if the dog hasn't puked by then, well, get the vitamin K, and quick. (but that's for accidently ingesting rat poison).

also, with connie, there are times when you DO NOT want to induce vomitting. call poison control-they really are good


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I have had to make Judge vomit before, a WHOLE BOTTLE later and he still did NOT vomit. So what to use now?! 

Courtney


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

ann freier said:


> if the dog hasn't puked by then, well, get the vitamin K, and quick. (but that's for accidently ingesting rat poison).


I remember hearing about the vitamin K as well.

Is it worth it to induce vomiting once with peroxide just to know it works for a particular dog?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I've never used it, but I have 2 unopened bottles just in case.

After awhile , if the bottle is opened it will eventually break down to water and O2 gas. Sometimes keeping in in the fridge will help, but I think 1 month is a good practice. That's what we did in the lab anyway...


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

The bottle I had was BRAND NEW and Judge drank the whole thing, never a drool even. 

I need to get some charcoal to keep aorund! 

Courtney


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

PLAIN, DRY, SALT... Lots of it. No need for the water. Just a half a cup of it down the throat, with the dog in the tub or outside. Keep an eye on him, but I've safely gotten 4 socks and 3 chip bags out of a 4 month old malinois this way, as well as a saran-wrapped cake out of my ex roommates Dobermann recently.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I used Hydrogen Peroxide on the only dog I've needed to induce and it worked within 10 minutes. I didnt measure it out, just started squirting it down her throat but it worked very well. She had consumed (by her own choice in toys) an entire horse-dose of Ivomec paste. 

No idea why a dog would not vomit unless the bottle had been sitting on the shelf of wherever you bought it from for months??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I used peroxide on a dog that ate all the chocolate out of about 7 Easter baskets. 
Had a nice frothy pile of chocolate in a matter of mins.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I had to make Candy vomit twice. One time she got an old wrapper from a box of rat poison, and I had to make sure she didn't actually eat any. The second time she ate a whole package of rat poison by sneaking into the open garage and climbing onto the workbench to reach the cabinet and help herself...

Salt worked very well, about a half cup directly in her mouth and I had her in the bathtub so I could inspect the stomach contents. The second time with the actual rat poison I wanted to make sure she got it all out, so once she stopped throwing up green chunks and goo, I got about a quart and a half of water down her, gave the salt, and when that didn't work gave peroxide. Worked fine.

I also looked up the active ingredient and dog lethal dose both times, to see how bad I ought to panic. The first one was an anticoagulant, LD for my dog by weight would have been twice what used to be in the packet wrapper. The second one was the neurotoxin, LD again way more than my dog got, and I checked and made sure that what came out was the entire contents of the package. So both times I waited and observed the dog for any symptoms. She was fine.

FYI, vitamin K is only used for the anticoagulant rat poisons - warfarin, etc. Also, unless it is the injectible K1 form, it is not effctive enough to make a difference. And finally, even if you do have it and inject the dog with the correct dose, it DOES NOT replace immediate vet care. I remember reading that the dog needs to be monitored and treated with K1 for up to a week after poisoning!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Just on this note....Many of you may already be versed in Canine Pre-hospital care. But to those whom are not and in Dog sport. I am an EMT-basic...6 years now. And on my way to becoming an EMT- Paramedic. After initial School. I studied Pre-hospital care for Canines for my own Knowledge. twice now I have preformed CPR on a dog. One successful, one the dog died. 1 himleck manuever. I have immobilized 2 dogs after getting jammed. splinted a broken leg, gave care for a rattle snake bite, 2 bites from other dogs. And one dog hit by car in front of my house, I even ran a tube into it's lung.

I keep what we call a Bearnie Book for Canine pre-hospital care. It's just a quick reference for certain trauma and medical emergencies. I made it myself.I keep it in the truck, I have a personal EMT bag in my truck and a long with it I have a bag for Canine specific things...A muzzle, leash, collar, a bite wedge (for one of the choking cases it was rotti who swallowed a ball...2 people reached in a tried to grab the ball. They almost lost thier fingers). The kits do not contain any drugs that you'd could not get youselves. Like Glucose and charcoal. 

I would highly reccomend that All clubs keep one, and if your highly motivated individual keep one in your car (a kit and bearnie book). having this stuffed save that rotti for sure.

This one area I think a lot of clubs and people skip...just some basic First aid knowledge for the dog.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

ann freier said:


> i have hydrogen peroxide and a syringe (actually a # of dif sizes for 'whatever'), but for inducing vomitting, use 20-40cc peroxide, 1/2 hr apart. i "think" (it's been years), if the dog hasn't puked by then, well, get the vitamin K, and quick. (but that's for accidently ingesting rat poison).
> 
> also, with connie, there are times when you DO NOT want to induce vomitting. call poison control-they really are good


peroxide will make them go every time.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> I used Hydrogen Peroxide on the only dog I've needed to induce and it worked within 10 minutes. I didnt measure it out, just started squirting it down her throat but it worked very well. She had consumed (by her own choice in toys) an entire horse-dose of Ivomec paste.
> 
> No idea why a dog would not vomit unless the bottle had been sitting on the shelf of wherever you bought it from for months??


I don't know, it was a brand new bottle from the grocery store. I know that he never puked. Also, there was another instance and the same thing happened, he drank the peroxide that was brand new and from a different store and never puked. I have the world's most dumb dog.......He just won't vomit. The vet said that he has seen some dogs do this but not many. 

Courtney


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive had to use the salt method on one of my dogs after she swallowed an ant bait. To my surprise it worked pretty good! all it took was 2tsb of salt.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> I have had to make Judge vomit before, a WHOLE BOTTLE later and he still did NOT vomit. So what to use now?!
> 
> Courtney


I'd ask the vet about another emetic, like ipecac, to keep on hand.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I would dump the bag from a mower after cutting grass and let them have at it, they will puke like a 12th grader at a bush party.

Reasonably organic and homopathetic (sp) LOL, in and out quick, and nobody gets hurt .


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'd ask the vet about another emetic, like ipecac, to keep on hand.


I will be soon. I swear, I've never had a dog that wouldn't vomit after drinking a WHOLE bottle of peroxide. 

He also ate a whole bag of paintballs that my ex-roommates brother had laying out where the dogs could get them. Idiot. 

This dog no longer eats things he isn't supposed too because I'm VERY vigilant about picking them up! lol lol lol 

Courtney


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

we keep charcoal and peroxide on hand along with a drug overdose kit.

But, I'm pretty certain we were told that we could use Vodka at times also....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Talkington said:


> we keep charcoal and peroxide on hand along with a drug overdose kit.
> 
> But, I'm pretty certain we were told that we could use Vodka at times also....


Vodka has caused me to vomit on more then one occasion. 8-[


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Talkington said:


> we keep charcoal and peroxide on hand along with a drug overdose kit.
> 
> But, I'm pretty certain we were told that we could use Vodka at times also....




Ooooooo, no. The amount of alcohol to poison a dog is very small. I have to look it up, but I think it's something like 2 ounces for a small dog and 4 for a big one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I was wrong by a lot. One ounce of a mixed drink (not even straight alcohol) can poison a small dog.

I'm gonna look in the vet manuals for the large dog amount.

I think it's probably a bad idea.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Merck 2006:

The lethal oral dose of methanol in dogs is 4-8 mL/kg, although significant clinical signs may be seen at lower doses .... toxicosis from overspraying pets with alcohol-based flea sprays is not uncommon.... Signs generally begin within 30-60 min of ingestion and include vomiting, diarrhea, ataxia, disorientation (inebriation), depression, tremors, and dyspnea. Severe cases may progress to coma, hypothermia, seizures, bradycardia, and respiratory depression. Death is generally due to respiratory failure, hypothermia, hypoglycemia and/or metabolic acidosis. END PARTIAL QUOTE from The Merck Veterinary Manual, 2006


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Nobody mentioned mustard mixed with water. That will do it, too. Peroxide seems very popular on this board but my old ER vet doesn't like it. If it doesn't work, then you've got a BLOATING poisoned dog!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Ive had to use the salt method on one of my dogs after she swallowed an ant bait. To my surprise it worked pretty good! all it took was 2tsb of salt.


My old Rott used to drink sea water when we went to the beach. He would promptly throw up.


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

> Vodka has caused me to vomit on more then one occasion.


Yep...I've too prayed to the porcelain god once or twice ....

Connie,

I've never considered using vodka, simply because I do keep charcoal & peroxide on hand.
but, I do recall being told that.....
I'm going to check & see what the circumstances were...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I would dump the bag from a mower after cutting grass and let them have at it, they will puke like a 12th grader at a bush party.
> 
> Reasonably organic and homopathetic (sp) LOL, in and out quick, and nobody gets hurt .


Bush Party??? =D>


----------



## paige hanson (Feb 7, 2009)

Yesterday it took 5cc of peroxide to induce vomit in my 10lb dog who also received charcoal and iv fluids, on a bad guess and bad info from poison control my other 10lb dog did not get charcoal as i saw her spit the pill out but she digested a tiny amount. She has had iv fluids for two days, numerous other meds but is finally interested in the world again, or at least not hallucinating.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

paige hanson said:


> Yesterday it took 5cc of peroxide to induce vomit in my 10lb dog who also received charcoal and iv fluids, on a bad guess and bad info from poison control my other 10lb dog did not get charcoal as i saw her spit the pill out but she digested a tiny amount. She has had iv fluids for two days, numerous other meds but is finally interested in the world again, or at least not hallucinating.



??

What pill? I don't remember this thread at all.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

But I'm glad she is recovering.


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

Connie,
I havent had a chance to talk to the vet....but after thinking more about it, I recall Vodka could be used for counteracting Antifreeze ingestion....

and after looking around on the net, it appears that The vodka prevents the liver from converting the ethylene glycol to the toxic metabolites


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Talkington said:


> Connie,
> I havent had a chance to talk to the vet....but after thinking more about it, I recall Vodka could be used for counteracting Antifreeze ingestion....
> 
> and after looking around on the net, it appears that The vodka prevents the liver from converting the ethylene glycol to the toxic metabolites


Well, you learn something every day! 8)



P.S. O.T. for a second: Nice to "see" you, Mike!


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Connie
Nice to see you too!


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Could you please give a link to the vodka/antifreeze info?


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

There are several if you Google "canine vodka antifreeze ingestion"


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Vodka intravenously is quite a different matter http://thespiritdog.wordpress.com/2008/09/05/antifreeze-poisoning-and-treatment/.


> We were given a choice of treatments the first was a drug, I think was called Fomepizole, which is very expensive. The second choice was counteracting the anti freeze poisoning with vodka, administered intravenously. Much cheaper and still effective. I asked our vet, which one would you choose, they said the Fomepizole. Less chance of side effects, so that’s the way we went. We got lucky, there was no organ damage. If you can’t afford the new drug, ask your vet about the vodka treatment. Forget about the Grey Goose for this.


More http://www.professionalsoldiers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=221330


> ANTI-FREEZE POISONING: START THIS FORMULA ASAP
> MIX 118mls OF 80 PROOF VODKA WITH 1 LITER OF D5W (5% DEXTROSE IN WATER). THIS MAKES A 7% ETHANOL SOLUTION. YOU HAVE ENOUGH VODKA FOR 2 ANIMALS.
> 
> DOSAGE: LOADING DOSE:: 4.3 mls/lb IV
> MAINTENANCE:: 0.7mls/lb/hr x 10 hours


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Talkington said:


> Connie,
> I havent had a chance to talk to the vet....but after thinking more about it, I recall Vodka could be used for counteracting Antifreeze ingestion....
> 
> and after looking around on the net, it appears that The vodka prevents the liver from converting the ethylene glycol to the toxic metabolites


I lost three dogs to anti-freeze over 30 yrs ago. 
The very first thing the vet did when I brought them in was to hook them up to a alcohol IV. 
The vet said, if caught quick enough it would keep the anti-freeze from cristalizing in the kindeys. We weren't fast enough.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

How did you identify at first that the dogs drank antifreeze?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All three ran loose in the yard and had access to the garage. I was a big gear head but I just wasn't aware of the dangers of anti-freeze back then. 
I went out to feed them and the , normally very drivy, energetic Wiemaraner came walking out of the garage very casually. Seems different but I didn't really catch it immediately. 
Went in the garage, where I was doing an engine swap and my other male was staggering around in a stupor. The female was unconscious under the car. 
Didn't know why but immediately called the vet and told him the situation. He immediately suspected anti -freeze. 
My comment was that they had all the fresh water they needed. he commented that the anti-freeze was very sweet tasting. Anyway, I got the three to the vet. He put them on the IV. The older male (very dominant mutt) must have gotten the most/first of it because he was the first to die. The female, second in command but smallest died the next morning. 
The Wiemar (bottom of the social order) actually lived about a week on IVs but when the test came back that his kidneys were cristalized, we let him go. 
This was on my oldest daughter's 5th birthday. She'll be 38 in the fall. I still think about that. It sucks!


----------



## Mike Talkington (May 13, 2008)

> Vodka intravenously is quite a different matter


 
an IV is not always an option....and to help counteract antifreeze as soon as possible...as in an emergency, Vodka can be given orally.


Mike


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> All three ran loose in the yard and had access to the garage. I was a big gear head but I just wasn't aware of the dangers of anti-freeze back then.
> I went out to feed them and the , normally very drivy, energetic Wiemaraner came walking out of the garage very casually. Seems different but I didn't really catch it immediately.
> Went in the garage, where I was doing an engine swap and my other male was staggering around in a stupor. The female was unconscious under the car.
> Didn't know why but immediately called the vet and told him the situation. He immediately suspected anti -freeze.
> ...


Thank you for posting this.

There are still folks new to dogs who don't know about the attractions to dogs of this deadly poison.

Back then, as Bob says, we -- um, I mean those old folks alive back then -- just didn't know it. My old vet told me once that when he was starting out in the 50s they had antifreeze deaths in his smallish practice _every week._


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Bob, thank you for sharing that painful experience.

Another question arises then; why specifically vodka?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> Bob, thank you for sharing that painful experience.
> 
> Another question arises then; why specifically vodka?


Uncolored unflavored ethanol would be my guess, which is pretty much what regular vodka is.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd go with Connie's answer. I hear telll that she does very complete studies on Vodka......Rum.......Scotch......Whiskey.......oh yea! VERY cheap wine! :-# :-# :---) :wink:


----------



## paige hanson (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry I didnt respond about the pill my dog ate, I have been spending the days at the vet. One of my chi ate two effexor and one chewed on one. The chi that ate two we had vomit and then charcoal, the other poison control said would be fine. That was not the case, after days of iv fluids and meds she is back to chasing her 'crack' ball.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd go with Connie's answer. I hear telll that she does very complete studies on Vodka......Rum.......Scotch......Whiskey.......oh yea! VERY cheap wine! :-# :-# :---) :wink:



What a LIE! A TOTAL LIE!




I hate vodka.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What a LIE! A TOTAL LIE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was very popular in orange juce in my highschool yrs8-[ 8-[ ........or so I've heard! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

One day while I was out my 40 lb bull terrier busted into the food container and ate himself stupid. By the time I got home he looked like a tick. I gave him H2O2 and stuck him in the xpen with puppy pads on the floor, in 15 minutes he produced 14lbs (over 1/3 of ihs body weight) in dog food and unidentified plastic peices..... My roommate was home and never noticed him in the food. He also vomited from watching the dog vomit, his punishment for letting him out of his crate and not paying attention. LOL:lol:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

There is a much better treatment available for antifreeze poisoning now, but iv everclear (balanced out with bicarb) was treatment of choice for a looooong time. Having several drunken dogs wailing and thrashing around the vet clinic was a real blast (not). You would have to keep them blasted for about three days to give the antifreeze time to clear and not crystallize and cut up kidneys and liver. 

The local liquor store probably thought I was quite the heavy drinker when I would stop in two or three times weekly for my quart of Everclear. They began giving me very strange looks.


----------

